
This Man Is Risking Jail by Refusing to Surrender Passwords at a London Airport - ghostDancer
https://gizmodo.com/why-this-man-is-risking-jail-by-refusing-to-surrender-p-1795272517
======
daly
Use blind passwords. Have someone at your home site encrypt the files so you
don't know the passwords. They can use public key to share those passwords
with someone at your travel destination. That person can decrypt the files.

That way you don't have access to the passwords at any time.

